# Откликнитесь, у кого стоит металлоконструкция на позвонках?



## Mara20 (22 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте!Уважаемые форумчани и врачи,хочу узнать у вас про боли.
Мне 21 июня сделали операцию по установке металлоконструкции (винты на 10-11 позвонки).Операция была проведена из за неподдающиемуся лечению спондилодисцита,отек спинного мозга,смещение дисков, постравматический сколиоз,остеомиелит.
На сегодняшний день боли не дают нормально передвигаться и переворачиваться,локализуется боль во всей спине,но больше в пояснице и справа под ребрами.В моем городе нейрохирургов нет,просто хирург говорит что мало ещё времени прошло.Врач права?Боль так долго и должна сохраняться?


----------



## La murr (22 Авг 2018)

@Mara20, здравствуйте!
Вам в помощь Всё о жёсткой фиксации позвоночника (ТПФ). Показания, рекомендации, особенности реабилитации
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

